# Can't activate "remove personal information from file properties on save" option



## NeedHelp0815 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Can't activate "remove personal information from file properties on save" option*

In Office 2007, the option "remove personal information from file properties on save" (e.g. in Excel 2007: Excel Options, Trust Center, Privacy Options) is grayed out. How can I activate it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NeedHelp0815 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: Can't activate "remove personal information from file properties on save" option*

Here's a thread discussing the same problem but neither the reason why the option is grayed out nor an acceptable solution was provided.

http://www.pcreview.co.uk/forums/thread-3786139.php

Hope anybody can help. Thanks.


----------

